
Google Deletes Facebook Secrets Blog - jamiequint
http://mashable.com/2007/08/15/facebook-secrets/
======
jamiequint
Does Facebook really own the rights to code that shows up in someone's
browser?

~~~
mark-t
Do I really own the rights to the camera I lost in Sweden? The police seemed
to think so.

